# help, i need batch code list



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

hello,

im starting to program with .bat file. i would like to make some auto download and install .bat file. but i know only a little programing with .bat files. so i would like some command. or a site with the list on it. if there is something better the .bat file like exe or something else that you like. please post it i would like to start making some cool programs. if there is some cool .bat or .exe maker ( like firstpage for websites) please also list them to.

thank you for your post.
throdne


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You didn't provide nearly enough information to even attempt to assist you. Download what and install who? Here's a List of MS-DOS Commands, maybe that will get you started.


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

hello,

well, just auto download stuff of my server for my friends. but is there a program that will make programs by code. like visual basic or firstpage for website coding. and is there something better then bat file coding? i think thats all you where asking about

thanks 
throdne


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you mean by "auto download stuff of my server for friends"? You want their computers to automatically download something as soon as you upload it and they make a connection? Are you using FTP?


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

hello,

ok yeah im using FTP, i know how to set it up. now im just wanting to know is there a cool free good program that you would recomend to make bat, or exe, or msi file. that all i need now. i would like a program that is easy to use like firstpage, but for bat exe or msi coding. after i make this, i would like to make other thing like a bat that would run at a time and run world of warcraft and or turn on my ventrilo server or my web server. or what im trying to set up, is a dial up VPN. 

thanks
Throdne


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no program for batch files. You open a text editor and write the code. If you want to write "EXE" files, you need to learn a programming language like VB or C++ which require compilers. MSI is something else, and I believe Wise Installer is what's used to create them. It's a method of install a program, not programming code itself.

It sounds like you want to learn to program. So pick a language or method (like creating batch files), and start reading and asking questions. 

Setting up a VPN doesn't require writing .BAT, .EXE., or .MSI files. There's software and configuration to be done, but no programming.

If you want WOW to start at a specific time, you just create a scheduled task to launch the program's executable. No programming involved.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Dont know if this is what you are after but it was what I was looking for!
If you download the DOS app called "Fixwareout", install it, then look in c:\Fixwareout\sub theres a DOS program called download.exe which you can use in DOS batch files to download files from the internet. See c:\Fixwareout\Fixit.bat for an example. Great!


----------

